# Samsung LN23R71B No prende solo stanby led rojo



## transistor2020 (Ago 21, 2014)

Saludos, tengo problema con éste tv Samsung cuya fuente es BN44-00158A, al dar prender el led rojo parpadea se apaga el led y así prende y apaga el led , estaba en corto el ic F9222L,  pero el tv muerto , cambié un condensador hinchado de 1000 mF 10 Volts, y una resistencia de 0.22 Ohm, la cual está cerca del condensador grande de la fuente, ésta resistencia se abrió al estar en corto el ic F9222L, el ic F9222L se cambió y se quitó el corto, pero sigue sin prender, según dicen que el condensador cm802 de 1nF se abre, pero lo medí con el multímetro digital y marca 0.18 nF, por medición se ve que está bueno pero no lo he cambiado.

Éste va a una pata de un transformador el cual genera los 24 vVolts del inverter y los 12 Volts, mi inquietud es, según el diagrama que coloco mas abajo, que voltaje debería tener en  la pata numero 02 de ese transformador con la punta del tester la puse a tierra y la punta positiva al la pata 02 del transformador y solo mide 2,5 voltios dc, pero si pongo el cable o punta positiva del tester a la otra pata del condensador cm802 mide 156 voltios, mi pregunta debe llegar que voltaje a la pata de ese transformador cuantos Volts ya que, 2,5 dc lo veo muy bajo será que ese condensador cm802 de 1 nF  está malo,  aunque mide bien ese no lo he cambiado, acá el dibujo de la parte que comenté del condensador cm802. y dejo el diagrama de la fuente también  en pdf.


----------



## transistor2020 (Ago 23, 2014)

Saludos ya lo repare les comento la falla era la siguiente, estaba mala la resistencia RM801 de valor 0.22 ohm, también estaba malo el IC  ICM801S de valor F9222l, estaba malo el condensador azul de mica o poliester CM802 de valor 18 nF y un diodo DM804 de valor D1NS4, y la resistencia RM814 de valor 3.3 kOhm. y por último un condensador de 1000 uF 10 voltios hinchado, ya lo tengo funcionando, espero le sirva a alguien ésta ayuda, saludos , de prueba el tv Samsung todo bien.


----------



## jonnhy77 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hola, buenos días.

He cambiado el F9222L a mi fuente de alimentación, pero ahora ni siquiera enciende.  Creo que me han vendido un F9222L defectuoso o a lo mejore es otro modelo. Yo no se si existen varios modelos de F9222L,
¿me podría indicar que referencia aparece debajo de la indicación F9222L en el propio integrado? gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2015)

antes de cambiarlo habia 5V?


----------

